# Download Verzeichnis



## kerstel (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meinem Server ein Verzeichnis bereitstellen, in dem ein paar Dateien liegen. Dieses Verzeichnis kann man im Browser nur per Passwort aufmachen, und sieht dann die Dateien im Browser zum Downloaden.

Wie kann ich sowas machen.

Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## schutzgeist (15. Mai 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Htaccess


----------



## kerstel (15. Mai 2008)

hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert


----------

